# Real Life F/FA Friendships?



## squeezablysoft (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm wondering if any of you have ever met another F/FA and developed an ongoing friendship with them in real life? I've been thinking about this because I know eventually I will prolly be looking for a roommate or 2 and I think it would be so awesome to have a fellow FFA for a roomie. I'd love to have a friend I can talk to about hot guys who understands my concept of hotness. I picture nights out on the town being each other's wingman and mostly good-natured arguments about who gets first dibs on the most delectable BHMs. Or girls' nights in binge watching Mike and Molly or John Candy movies or John Hunt YouTube stuff.
She wouldn't have to be fat too also, though it would be fun to pig out together and go plus size shopping together too. Just having a roommate I can be myself with and eat the way I'd like to around them without fat shaming or having an awkward conversation about why I feel the need to inhale a family size bag of Cheetos and 2 pints of ice cream whilst awaiting the Pizza Hut delivery would be sweet.


----------



## Tad (Nov 22, 2017)

I've not really had any. I've met a handful of people from Dimensions over the years, but just for a quick coffee or lunch or something when one of us was travelling.

Although honestly I've not really tried. By the time I really knew about such communities and that others were out there I had enough going on in life that I don't see my existing friends as much as I'd like to, so I've not really tried adding more IRL friends.


----------



## fuelingfire (Nov 22, 2017)

Though I know 5 confirmed FAs in real life, I would only refer to one of them being a friend, the others more of acquaintances. None of them like to talk about it, even knowing I am one. Even if I am the only person in earshot. Most of their girlfriends or wives are more open about talking about it actually. 

This is not meant to sound like bragging. Though I have been a wingman for a lot other people, I really dont use one when I am single. When I am looking for fat women, they seem to be hiding. I am not use to competing for attention, as most guys want the thin women. There are a lot of flirting styles, and I am more slow and subtle when starting to flirt. Most guys I know try to lay it on, way too fast, in my opinion. Having another guy around who is looking for the same thing, might actually hurt my chances. I could be wrong, thats just what leaped out at me. 

It would be a different experience.


----------



## TwoSwords (Nov 23, 2017)

I'd give almost anything to have a friend of this type, who I could talk to and sympathize with, and who could understand and sympathize with me, even if we didn't talk about it in public or even in front of third parties, a confidant would be just about the best thing in the world.

And yes, I come on *very* strong. That's what my feelings are like.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 23, 2017)

I don't have many friends I first met IRL but I have a few FA friends that I originally met online and then later IRL.

One FFA friend who I met on an unrelated website who likes to point out all the cute pudgy people she sees to me and coo over the cuteness of our plus sized partners together. A good friend of mine I met this way as well and we have shared many pig out sessions and stories of cute fatties! Another FA I met on an unrelated website would be my boyfriend. There's been a handful of other FA friends I've met on fat related sites and hung out with IRL as well. Most notably a really good friend of mine who likes to hang out and eat way too much and admire each others chub! And tease me senseless because a waitress caught me staring at his belly once. :doh:


----------



## voluptuouslover (Nov 26, 2017)

I have a friend for a long time now....that when we were younger...college day's.....seemed to have similar tastes as myself in women. We would point out very thick pretty women...which I liked at the time but envisioned them gaining on top of their very thick figures. But as time has gone on....I guess I like a lot more Fat than I used to because this friend's wife has gained a good 50-60 Lbs in the last several years and is probably 220-230 Lbs. at 5' 6-7ish and he is repulsed by her being to Fat......when I look at him as lucky that his pretty wife has become a lot fatter. She is clearly overweight with a belly and all but I don't even look at her as to Fat....in fact I like witnessing her gaining more when she does. So I guess things change....and I have never had a friend that has had the same interest in Fat as I have.....or at least that I know of.


----------



## BigFA (Dec 6, 2017)

I was fortunate in junior high and high school to have a best friend who was really into chubby and fat girls as much as I was. We would spend hours on the phone talking about hot BBW's we saw during the week. (We went to different schools). On weekends we would go to large malls specifically to check out the girls and point out chubby ones that really turned us on. It was really great to have someone I could discuss my love of corpulence with and who shared my feelings when our hormones were raging in our teen years. Unfortunately we drifted apart when we went to different colleges but it would be great even now to have a "wing man" so to speak to share our respective desires with.


----------



## Tad (Dec 6, 2017)

That would have been nice, bigFA. Then again I was too shy to admit what I liked to anyone, so I probably never had a chance to find a kindred-in-kink.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Dec 6, 2017)

It seems like most of my favorite Dims-folk are Canadian, so I've been trying to sell my mom on the idea of immigrating lol. Hasn't worked yet but I won't give up.


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 6, 2017)

i cant really i have had an fa friend but at least i have friends who kind a now and accept my preferences so when we are on a bar they say hey that is chubby enough for you? big ass enough for you? so thats ok, that way we can operate better as group as they will take the skinny ones and i take the fat one, which pleases me


----------

